# FS: Race Car Rolling Chassis w/ painted Rollcage and Suspension!!



## Sentra Hybrid (May 9, 2002)

Priced to sell quickly. 

Selling 02 Nissan Sentra SE-R Spec V rolling chassis only. Chassis is not bent and condition of the car is exactly as shown in the pictures below. Deal will only include:

Lexan Windows including Windshield
Koni 8212’s
Hyperco Springs (500 lb/in front 650 lb/in rear)
Ground Control adjustable camber/caster plate
Painted 1.750” x 0.095” DOM 8-Point Roll Cage

The cage and shocks alone are worth at least $5k.

*Rolling Chassis Sale Price: $3800*

Car is currently completely assembled in case someone wants to buy the car outright. However, it will be disassembled should someone want the chassis only. Will not part the car out until chassis is sold so that the option to sell the car outright remains possible.

Interested parties please contact me via email for an immediate response: [email protected]












































































































































































Interested parties please contact me via email for an immediate response: [email protected]


----------



## Dan9 (Sep 18, 2004)

How will it roll with no brakes on it?


----------



## Sentra Hybrid (May 9, 2002)

The rear brakes and E-Brake is still installed.


----------



## Sentra Hybrid (May 9, 2002)

Car/chassis is still for sale!


----------



## Sentra Hybrid (May 9, 2002)

Updated information:

Running car w/ SR20VE spare motor and spare Nismo Wheels: *$8500*
Running car w/ no spares: *$6000* 
Complete Car w/out engine or tranny: *$4500* 
Rolling Chassis w/ lexan, Koni's, and springs: *$3800 *

Caging a car is approximately $2-$3k nowadays unless you can weld or know someone on the inside. And that's before painting. The shocks are worth approximately $3k new. With this car for your getting alot of value. Not to mention the time you would save by getting a car that's already done -- or at least close to being done. That means more track time and less waiting/wrenching.

*Interested parties please contact me via email for an immediate response: [email protected]*


----------

